# Power Inspired AG500 Power Regenerator review



## negura (Mar 9, 2019)

It has been requested I post a quick review of this British designed power regenerator/UPS. The main benefits are quite clear, as it provides protection for the nasties in the mains.

 Link to specs:
 http://www.powerinspired.com/ag-series-ac-power-regenerator/

 I have tested it today as follows:
 Stock Mains Lead -> AG500 -> Stock Extension Lead -> Burson Conductor
 Stock Mains Lead -> Stock Extension Lead -> Burson Conductor
 and repeat on:
 Stock Mains Lead -> AG500 -> Stock Extension Lead -> Taboo MK3
 Stock Mains Lead -> Stock Extension Lead -> Taboo MK3

 Having previous experience with regens/conditioners I was on the lookout for dynamics in particular.

 *Findings:*
 - blacker background
 - instruments are better contoured
 - improved imaging
 - improved micro details
 - through the added contrast the dynamics are actually better
 - transparent

 *Cons:*
 - I would prefer it to have a standard mains plug output like it's bigger brother. But there are work-arounds. See below.
 - this thing is big (0.5m by 0.5m ) and heavy. Only a con if space is a considerent. Otherwise it's more of a plus.
 - SQ and build quality none found so far.

 *Summary:*
 Adding the AG500 to the circuit brings cleaner, clearer, livelier sound. It doesn't colour the sound and it's perfectly transparent. Adding an audiophile power lead between the mains socket and the AG500 makes no difference, as expected. Overall I am very very pleased with it and would not consider going back to life without it. I have ordered silver plated DIY IEC male connectors from MCRU and will re-terminate a couple of my audiophile main cables to transform them into extension leads to add them between the AG500 and the Taboo MK3. I will report if this makes any difference.  This is as I found the impact of the AG500 is even more noticeable with the Taboo than with the Burson, but certainly there with both. I suspect this is because the Taboo is both more detailed and more transparent.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Very good review. I have just bought one myself and I agree with what you said there. I will soon post a review about it too.


----------



## negura

I have meanwhile re-fitted 3 Merlin power cables. Thankfully the cheap mains plugs they came with were easily removed with just a screwdriver.
   
  I have refitted the mains end with the silver plated version of this: http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/iec-connectors/639-male-iec-connector-de-oxit-treated.html
   
  It's about the only audio quality DIY male IEC I have found. So far so good and definetely an improvement over the stock black extension lead.


----------



## negura

A couple of Q/A from the vendors, I am reposting from another thread. Tony from Power Inspired has been very kind to answer these and they are VERY prompt in their replies as several of us found.
   

 Q: Is the AG series substantially different, other than wattage or Volt Amps capacity, than the AC Regenerators manufactured by Pure Power or PS Audio?
 
 _A: From what I know about Pure Power & PS Audio, the AG series is very much like the Pure Power design. The PS Audio works in a different topology which we (and Pure Power if you read their literature) believe to give poorer performance than our topology, due to the transformer in the PS Audio product._
   

 Q: Any plans for an AG500 with a mains plug output like the AG1500 version?
 _A: To be honest, the future of the AG500 is in the balance at the moment with more attention to be focused on the AG1500 and developing a new generation, however sales have been good now we've ran the promotion so perhaps we'll make some changes to have a new backplate. I'll let you know._


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I have done a review on AG500 also. The findings are quite similar with yours.


----------



## Acapella11

I have heard it just two days ago and it improved significantly the sound stage, such that I for the first time realized the real difference between the HD800 stock cable and my newer Norne Draug v2. Also, it added micro details in front of the blacker background. It was located in a 90° angle with respect to the desktop behind it and wasn't audible. It is an obvious upgrade and positively affects of course DAC and amp. Recommended.


----------



## hypnos1

negura said:


> It has been requested I post a quick review of this British designed power regenerator/UPS. It's currently on sales and goes for £200 with discount voucher. Very tempting indeed, so let's see if it does anything for the SQ. The main benefits are quite clear, as it provides protection for the nasties in the mains.
> 
> Link to specs:
> http://www.powerinspired.com/ag-series-ac-power-regenerator/
> ...


 
  
 Having only just (to my eternal shame!) decided to finally take Acapella11's advice to go for this unit, I can only say I really don't understand why there aren't _many_ more postings here from delighted owners of this amazing bargain.
 This is the first time I have ever agreed 100% with a review of _anything_ that has sparked my interest in the field of hi-fi. The same goes for the review over at headmania. I simply cannot believe the overall improvement in my Feliks-Audio Elise OTL headphone amp (with ECC31 drivers and GEC CV2523 powers), fed by my Oppo BDP103's media player, through a tube DAC, and finally to Beyer T1s. With the silver-plated IEC male plugs you mentioned no longer available from MCRU, I decided to plate my own plugs from Maplin (which don't seem too bad!), and use really thick German screened mains cables from MCRU - with Wattgate female IECs -  for DAC and amp.
  
 My previous slight scepticism was blown away within the first few minutes of use, and my amazement has continued apace with further 'burn-in'. I never suspected anything particularly awry with my mains supply - plus conditioner/filter - and so am especially surprised and delighted at what is achieved by this truly 'magic box of tricks'! And to do this for such an incredibly reasonable price has me totally lost for words...apart from...I only wish I had heeded A11's advice a long while ago and trusted his (impeccable) judgment.
  
 IMHO this must be about the best use of £249 in upgrading any system - especially now the AG500 comes with fan speed control as standard, and _*free delivery*_...totally unbeatable, to be sure.
  
 This has also convinced me of my long-held suspicion that our mains power supply deserves _much_ more consideration/attention than most would ever usually contemplate, and is in fact _vital_ in the overall pursuit of higher quality sound. I too would _never_ want to be without this 'beast' in my life - I still cannot really believe what it has brought to my music enjoyment, and can only hope others get wise to this product so as to ensure a long life for these PowerInspired people...


----------



## Acapella11

Quote:


hypnos1 said:


> Having only just (to my eternal shame!) decided to finally take Acapella11's advice to go for this unit, I can only say I really don't understand why there aren't _many_ more postings here from delighted owners of this amazing bargain.
> This is the first time I have ever agreed 100% with a review of _anything_ that has sparked my interest in the field of hi-fi. The same goes for the review over at headmania. I simply cannot believe the overall improvement in my Feliks-Audio Elise OTL headphone amp (with ECC31 drivers and GEC CV2523 powers), fed by my Oppo BDP103's media player, through a tube DAC, and finally to Beyer T1s. With the silver-plated IEC male plugs you mentioned no longer available from MCRU, I decided to plate my own plugs from Maplin (which don't seem too bad!), and use really thick German screened mains cables from MCRU - with Wattgate female IECs -  for DAC and amp.
> 
> My previous slight scepticism was blown away within the first few minutes of use, and my amazement has continued apace with further 'burn-in'. I never suspected anything particularly awry with my mains supply - plus conditioner/filter - and so am especially surprised and delighted at what is achieved by this truly 'magic box of tricks'! And to do this for such an incredibly reasonable price has me totally lost for words...apart from...I only wish I had heeded A11's advice a long while ago and trusted his (impeccable) judgment.
> ...


 
  
 Hello H1, Long time, no see. Glad to hear you are enjoying this unit, too. It is an absolute bargain and simply brilliant. =)


----------



## hypnos1

acapella11 said:


> Hello H1, Long time, no see. Glad to hear you are enjoying this unit, too. It is an absolute bargain and simply brilliant. =)


 
  
 Wowee A11...thought you'd emigrated or something! And hi to you too - much to catch up on, lol...
  
 So now I can tell you personally how silly I was to wait this long before trying out this power regenerator...had honestly thought my mains didn't need any help - _*how wrong was I?!!*_...And when you look at the price of competitors' fare, this unit is all the more remarkable. Let's hope others don't dither like I did, but give it a try...sooner than later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Cheers!..


----------



## allhifi

hypnos1 said:


> Having only just (to my eternal shame!) decided to finally take Acapella11's advice to go for this unit, I can only say I really don't understand why there aren't _many_ more postings here from delighted owners of this amazing bargain.
> This is the first time I have ever agreed 100% with a review of _anything_ that has sparked my interest in the field of hi-fi. The same goes for the review over at headmania. I simply cannot believe the overall improvement in my Feliks-Audio Elise OTL headphone amp (with ECC31 drivers and GEC CV2523 powers), fed by my Oppo BDP103's media player, through a tube DAC, and finally to Beyer T1s. With the silver-plated IEC male plugs you mentioned no longer available from MCRU, I decided to plate my own plugs from Maplin (which don't seem too bad!), and use really thick German screened mains cables from MCRU - with Wattgate female IECs -  for DAC and amp.
> 
> My previous slight scepticism was blown away within the first few minutes of use, and my amazement has continued apace with further 'burn-in'. I never suspected anything particularly awry with my mains supply - plus conditioner/filter - and so am especially surprised and delighted at what is achieved by this truly 'magic box of tricks'! And to do this for such an incredibly reasonable price has me totally lost for words...apart from...I only wish I had heeded A11's advice a long while ago and trusted his (impeccable) judgment.
> ...



I'm surprised too ! ... My first experience with an AC regenerator was the P-300 (PS Audio), some 15+ years ago. With CDP's/DAC's connected, SQ improvements were dramatic --taking on a textured, nuanced, dynamic and holographic presentation. As a dealer, I was very interested in listener's impressions --all fabulous and consistent, particularly when used with digital gear.

I've maintained this 'position' for years; "You haven't heard 'digital' until powered by a competently designed AC-Regen. It's great to see/read other listener's have discovered this  remarkable (must-have) device for any serious hi-fi buff.

Personally, I'm thrilled to have been introduced to this new UK supplier --do they offer 120V US/Canada models ?

pj


----------



## hypnos1

allhifi said:


> I'm surprised too ! ... My first experience with an AC regenerator was the P-300 (PS Audio), some 15+ years ago. With CDP's/DAC's connected, SQ improvements were dramatic --taking on a textured, nuanced, dynamic and holographic presentation. As a dealer, I was very interested in listener's impressions --all fabulous and consistent, particularly when used with digital gear.
> 
> I've maintained this 'position' for years; "You haven't heard 'digital' until powered by a competently designed AC-Regen. It's great to see/read other listener's have discovered this  remarkable (must-have) device for any serious hi-fi buff.
> 
> ...



Hi pj.

Great to see someone else realising that our mains supply part of the sound chain is PARAMOUNT to the final result. As propounded by a seriously hi-fi Japanese 'nut'(!!), electricity is of course the system's life *blood*, throughout the entire chain, and there are all sorts of gremlins that pollute its supply. And so for me too, it only makes sense to give this area really serious consideration...and yet so few seem to do so - CRAZY!!!

My first introduction to mains 'conditioning/filtering' was via the older style (large) Tacima units...not the pitiful excuse offered nowadays in the 'strip' form. Then came this wonderful PowerInspired Regenerator - much better still, and for not too much money. 

However, I now feel a bit of a turncoat here, as I have recently discovered (courtesy of a fellow head-fier at our recent Milton Keynes UK local meet) a product that surpasses even this great unit...ie. a 'Balanced Mains with conditioning' marvel that has me totally astounded (especially so, as I went for the TOTL model that also has an Avery Magnetics Advanced Filter System, which more than doubles the price, however!). I never dreamt I would ever spend this kind of money treating my mains supply, but I don't regret it for one moment - the difference both of these approaches makes is worth every single penny!

Unfortunately, it looks like the PowerInspired products are for the UK only...or 240V supplies, at least. The Balanced Mains units, by Airlink Transformers (UK), are available for most other countries, but their weight - ranging from 11kg to 24kg (for my own ASF3000 model) does unfortunately mean hefty shipping fees for anywhere outside the UK of course. But given the horrendous prices of much of PS Audio gear, I still think the UK products are tremendous value for money.

And so some of us are blessed indeed with these two manufacturers of mains 'conditioners', either of which will transform pretty well any half-decent sound system - especially those with valves (tubes!) somewhere in the line...(I myself have two in my custom Sabre 9018-based tube DAC, and four in my Feliks-Audio Euforia headphone amp). I cannot recommend them both highly enough...


----------



## allhifi

hypnos1: Nice to hear from you. Thank you for clarifying the Power-Inspired 240-V (UK/Europe-only) availability.

And, to introduce me to the Airlinks Balanced/Symmetrical (Transformer) units ! 
As you point out, even with expensive shipping, it may fall below that of domestic offerings. 

However, once we speak of Symmetrical (Balanced) AC Power supply's, Equitech (USA) becomes available and very worthy of consideration.

I wish I had current experience with both power re-generation and a quality Balanced AC unit. 
Specifically, for use with (digital) source components, AC Re-gen. was simply spectacular with digital (CDP's /DAC's) !

Indeed, so many "audiophiles" for some reason have not experimented with either ?  

Until they do, they will continue to experience many "mysteries" and SQ inconsistency's that can be attributable to AC considerations.

I will look-up "Airlinks".

Thanks,

 peter jasz


----------



## mudguardiain

Having purchased an AG500 from eBay, my experiences of it are very positive. I have my Burson v2, Chord 2Qute, Melco, hooked up & everything was stepped up a notch & the sound never varies + the added security of having my equipment protected from mains spikes etc. Prior to purchasing I experienced a power cut which caused my Melco to malfunction resulting in all my music being wiped (luckily it was all backed up). Since installing the AG500 no problems at all. For the price of a good used unit this is worth a try, I already had a dedicated mains spur & good earthing & the AG500 was a clear improvement on top of this.


----------

